# Witch one



## Conrad (30/5/22)

I can't make my choice


----------



## Hooked (31/5/22)

Whichever has a broomstick.

Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## Conrad (31/5/22)

Hooked said:


> Whichever has a broomstick.


What do you mean

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/5/22)

You won't go wrong with any of these. They are all made by well-known vape companies.

Take a look at these reviews. They are from a technical reviewer you can trust.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Conrad (31/5/22)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> You won't go wrong with any of these. They are all made by well-known vape companies.
> 
> Take a look at these reviews. They are from a technical reviewer you can trust.



Thanx a lot

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (31/5/22)

The Aegis range is known for being tough. I have a mate works in a factory and takes his Aegis to work everyday. The paint is wearing off, the leather is scuffed, it looks battered and beaten but it still soldiers on never missing a beat. It is over three years old and has the internal battery.

Tough I tell you, tough.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Caramia (31/5/22)

We have 4 Aegis L2, of which only 1 survived, the rest had battery door and thus battery connection issues - it seems the thin contacts bend and deform.
Personally I have had ZERO issues with the previous models except the Aegis X, with the same issue on the door.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Stranger (2/6/22)

That is good to know. All company's will throw out a dud from time to time. Nice that we can zero in on the good ones and the not so good ones by info provided on this forum. I really dislike the swing doors on some of the mods and prefer screw in's or good magnets

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

